# First time playing with a softbox set up



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So here's Mrs NickTB and Miss NickTB playing around while I try out the lighting combo I just bought. Ignore the creased background, I just bought a roll of paper to use instead. But for the life of me I don't know why I have that purple tint though? Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If you used auto white balance has this been confused by the ambient light ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I did use AWB. I wonder if you're correct? I'll have to look into that


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Nick.....i'm definitely no expert by any means but I recently have been experimenting taking off Auto White Balance and playing with the different modes in White Balance. It certainly has varying results. As a lot of people keep telling me the best way to learn better photography is keep shooting and trying different settings in manual.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

NickTB said:


> I did use AWB. I wonder if you're correct? I'll have to look into that


You should be able to play around in your post processing software to see the effect of changing WB


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

okcharlie said:


> Hi Nick.....i'm definitely no expert by any means but I recently have been experimenting taking off Auto White Balance and playing with the different modes in White Balance. It certainly has varying results. As a lot of people keep telling me the best way to learn better photography is keep shooting and trying different settings in manual.


It's funny, I always shoot in manual these days but always leave white balance as auto! I've had a play in Lightroom but can't seem to shift the tint. Maybe I need some lessons in Lightroom too!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Should always be on flash for accurate colour reproduction if using good quality strobes. If you want to play around with WB shoot raw and play later


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

NickTB said:


> It's funny, I always shoot in manual these days but always leave white balance as auto! I've had a play in Lightroom but can't seem to shift the tint. Maybe I need some lessons in Lightroom too!


Here's a link that may help http://digital-photography-school.com/color-correction-in-lightroom/


----------

